# Female or Male plakat



## DimSumBum (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi!
This is my first post, but I've been reading the forum for years. Anyways I have recently established a 10 gallon aquarium and have my betta in there with some shrimp. I was thinking about adding about 4 more female bettas to the tank (if the betta I own is actually a female). So, could someone please let me know if I have a male or female. I have read how to identify the differences between the females and plakat males but still can't tell. My betta does move side to side to show itself when looking at its reflection. To my understanding that is a male trait. I got her/him as a baby from petco and couldn't tell or ask (because I know more than the ppl working there a the moment). Here are some pics for you guys to help me out. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I know nothing about telling the difference, sorry! I just wanted to say that that's one beautiful betta!!


----------



## DimSumBum (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! I picked her out when she was a baby. I think her tail looks like a torch flame. I'm saying "her" because I think it's a girl. After, looking at more photos of female bettas and male plakats, it looks like she has that V shape with the bigger belly and thiner back end. But, I still can't really tell hahaha.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Does he/ she have an ovipositor? That is the tube where the eggs come out. It is a white dot between the pelvic fins. If yes. it is a girl!
Here is a picture of my Lulu showing it off:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thats definitely a male


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 trilobite

Looks like a young VT male for sure. Definitely male though!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely a male VT. He's got some growing to do!


----------



## DimSumBum (Aug 7, 2014)

OH HO! I got him when he was barely half an inch long. I guess their fins are shorter when they're young. Or maybe I really just can't tell. Anyways, thanks a bunch for the info! This guy will probably stay on his own then. Or, I'll look into another type of fish that is suitable.


----------



## DimSumBum (Aug 7, 2014)

Tuigirl said:


> Does he/ she have an ovipositor? That is the tube where the eggs come out. It is a white dot between the pelvic fins. If yes. it is a girl!
> Here is a picture of my Lulu showing it off:


I haven't been able to see one. Apparently it's a male going off of what everyone else has said. He hasn't sat still long enough for me to really get a good look. Never had a betta this active before.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with the male VT opinion.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I hi I it's a male too. Don't pay attention to an ovipositor... Especially in young fish, it means nothing. Females can lack them and males can have what looks like gem.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I prefer to sex fish by their ventrals  Males' ventrals are always thicker, fuller, and longer. Also their bodies tend to be more slender and sleeker. He's definitely a male, and gorgeous!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with male as soon as I saw the pictures, and he definitely could be a VT.


----------

